# Bought a Power King and a Speedex



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

First post on here, except for a short intro. I am "into" garden tractors and have several. I just bought 2 more, a 1954 Power King that has been repowered with a newer Kohler replacing the original Wisconsin engine, and a Speedex S24 with it's original 10HP Briggs & Stratton.







I think the original engine is included with the Power King. I don't know why it was removed though.








The Speedex has a deck included but not currently installed and I will be removing the awful looking front bumper that has been bolted onto it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice find. I'm thinking you are a decent "treasure hunter" to find these.


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

I now have both tractors home and checked out. The Speedex runs & works great. I found that the owner before last was a friend of mine and I was able to get several attachments for it from him. They have probably been with the tractor since new.
The Kohler on the Power King turns by hand and seems to have compression. I plan to clean the points & fuel system, install a battery and try it. The carb looks like new inside.






attachments for the Speedex, my helper inspected & approved them all.






The Power King


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Really nice score.... That's a great find on a Speedex, it looks like a 1630. Those attachments made the deal even that much better. I remember going to a Western Auto Store to look at a Speedex with my Dad in the early 60's. They also sold "Wizard" boat motors, but the really cool thing they sold (to a 10 year old) was that bright shiny red "Western Flyer" bicycle

Man I love the rusty old iron. I don't expect they'll be that many Troy-Bilts and MTD's around 60 years from now. They just don't build them like the ones you just got.

_"Yes, I'd like to order some parts for a 60 year old Kohler Courage engine and would you have a set of standard pistons & rings for a Briggs Intek?"....._


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was bidding on some items at auction last week. I saw they had a non-running Power King tractor and I so wanted to bid. But common sense prevailed because I have too many unfinished projects already, plus no space in the shed. plus my wife would be beyond furious. I hope whoever got that machine will bring it back to running condition. I ma a big fan of the Power Kings. I hope yours comes back to life.


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

The engine on the Power King now has good spark and compression and runs briefly when I spray carb cleaner in the intake hole. The carb I got with it had no float needle in it so I ordered a kit that will have a needle in it.
I've put on a new ignition switch, choke cable, and throttle cable. I'll rebuild the carb tomorrow and fire it up.


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

These look like fun projects. 

I'd like to see photos of the Speedex in action.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

These type of finds just don't exist in my area. But I'd sure be jacked to stumble upon one like folks do back east. They sure seem common, just not so much up north on the west coast.


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

My first start of the Power King.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/YcaPn9LqvRdbgXyx6
It smokes a bit when I rev it up. I had put quite a lot of PB Blaster in the cylinder to lube it up before turning it the first time so I was hoping it would "clear out" but it has run for quite a while and still smokes so a re-ring might be in the near future.
I don't hear any rattles or bad noises though and the clutch works and it tries to pull in all gears including reverse so I'm happy.

I used the Speedex to tow a Massey Harris Pony to a different spot on the property the other day and it performed flawlessly, no problem.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I kinda like the front bumper. Looks like something I would do.


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

The front porch is now gone except for the 3" square tube welded to the axle. It's welded pretty good so I can probably replace the axle easier than I can remove it, or maybe leave it as it doesn't look too bad with the rest gone.


----------

